# In the forest



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Jasper and I live very near a forest and typically take one of our daily walks there. Thought you guys might enjoy the pictures. He is 16 weeks old today


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

What a beautiful boy,Sarah!
Looking forward to our "play date"

Miru &Leo


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks absolutely magical!


----------



## ghentheath (Jul 26, 2014)

Here are my two out for a walk in NH.


----------



## EuroVizion (Jun 8, 2014)

This was Ivy's morning walk. Nothing like fresh snow! Hope you and Jasper keep enjoying it.


----------

